# Natural Peanut Butter recipes/things to eat with



## r4vvm (Feb 2, 2011)

I have just brought some natural peanut butter from myprotein, just wanted to know what do you guys eat this with?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You can add it to a shake to add kcals, protein and fats. Or you can make your own protein bars with it (lots of recipes online). Or you can just eat it off of a spoon!


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

nice on a sandwich or toast


----------



## r4vvm (Feb 2, 2011)

is it good to have if i am cutting?


----------



## POLARIS01 (May 11, 2008)

on a banana is great


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Every morning I have oats, chocolate whey, banana, water and a big tablespoon of peanut butter!! Mmmm!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

r4vvm said:


> is it good to have if i am cutting?


Peanut Butter can help with fat/weight loss by controlling blood sugar levels and increasing feelings of satiety. Last night we actually launched a new, similar product - Almond Butter.


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

With celery or apple believe it or not!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Its good at breakfast time, a nice thick layer on toast keeps the cat away for hours. Also make peanut sauce for dipping chicken skewers into, very high protein meal. Satay sauce recipes found easily on google.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Peanut Butter can help with fat/weight loss by controlling blood sugar levels and increasing feelings of satiety. Last night we actually launched a new, similar product - Almond Butter.


Recently bought the almond butter better nutrient content than peanut butter i think.

I just have it with meals as i did with peanut butter


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

standardflexer said:


> Recently bought the almond butter better nutrient content than peanut butter i think.
> 
> I just have it with meals as i did with peanut butter


Almond butter is lush........


----------

